# Is this cat 100% Bengal please



## Jameelah Farooq (Oct 13, 2020)

Hi all thanks for the help


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

The only way you can tell is if he is registered and comes with papers? Is he a registered Pedigree?

You could ask them to email all the relevant documentation, if he’s not registered then no way of knowing just by looking


----------



## Jameelah Farooq (Oct 13, 2020)

oliviarussian said:


> The only way you can tell is if he is registered and comes with papers? Is he a registered Pedigree?
> 
> You could ask them to email all the relevant documentation, if he's not registered then no way of knowing just by looking


Yes she said she has papers etc but not sure what to look for on them


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Jameelah Farooq said:


> Yes she said she has papers etc but not sure what to look for on them


Is he GCCF or TICA registered, I'm assuming you are in the UK... if so you could Google to see what their registration certificate looks like, you should also be provided with a 3 generation pedigree chart that charts pedigree but that is generated by the breeder so no uniform look


----------



## Magic Waves (Jun 7, 2020)

Jameelah Farooq said:


> Hi all thanks for the help


Your cat looks like a Bengal to me.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/pedigree-papers.454267/
You'll see the sort of paperwork here.
As much as the picture looks like a Bengal without the proper paperwork you cannot be certain


----------

